# Last few days =nightmare



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guys....
In last few days i had very bad experience with FreeBSD.
I'm not 100% sure why..., but i had many different port problems....
it all started with firefox 3.0.5, it's very laggy....
In search for answer i tied rebuilding ports/system..... i ended up with same results.
At first i thought it was X fault (or nvidia), but i was not sure...
I installed Opera.... end everything worked well.

I have bad habit of making my system as good as i can, and if it's not good enough i try over and over and over again....

So 2(+-) days ago i tried compiling OOO3, and failed....
I tried few more times with different set of options etc.... but it failed on cppunit all the time....

couldn't find answer how to fix it, and decided to try to build 100% package system (for the 1st time)...

I was very shocked when i failed, on that to. many dependencies we're available..... (i dunno, how and why.... but if you have package for some port, i suppose you should have packages for it's dependencies...)

I gave up.... 
tried building from ports.... and fail again...
This time i failed to build X.....


atm i feel very unhappy....
I restored my system from (about 2 week old) backups....

Today updated ports and tried installing Opera.... (can't work with this laggy FF3).... and guess what.... qt failed to compile....

Now i'm not sure if i should try and upgrade my X, because everything is failing on me....


Seams that this is my worst FreeBSD experience ever...
Already stated to remember times when i used Gentoo Linux....

Probably most of failures are my fault, cause i keep exploring FreeBSD... but anyway it's depressive


anyway, thanks for ready (if you did), had to share to someone, who understands. lol


btw... is anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 5, 2009)

I recognise none of your experiences, and I tinker a lot myself. I'm on a 100% ports laptop running on a very recent 7.1-STABLE, with a working X/NVIDIA/WindowMaker/HAL setup (plenty of threads about that by now) and a FF3 which is behaving beautifully, even with the Flash9 workarounds (have to kill npviewer from time to time, but that doesn't kill FF). I do encounter the occasional quirk in ports (like the Perl and X upgrades which needed to be nudged along a bit), but other than that, my 513 installed ports are playing nicely together.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2009)

well, then there must be something i screw all the time.....


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 5, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Hi guys....
> In last few days i had very bad experience with FreeBSD.
> I'm not 100% sure why..., but i had many different port problems....
> it all started with firefox 3.0.5, it's very laggy....
> ...



I have very bad week too 
it is one week I try install KDE4 and everytime I see new error , and I can not find good answer for my problem 
I think I have to have fresh install of FreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to add that having a lot of hands-on experience with the ports tree (knowing which tools to use for (fixing/troubleshooting/repairing) what, and understanding the way ports are tied together and interdepend) does help a lot. I guess that's just a combination of insight, experience, and climbing the learning curve. At this point in time, nothing the ports tree might throw at me looks insurmountable (I'm sure I have just triggered a comeuppance..)


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2009)

well the good thing is that i learned few unknown to me features.
also don't have to lookup howto install FreeBSD without sysinstall.... lol


----------



## morbit (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe it is hardware problem?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2009)

No, that can't be


----------



## brd@ (Feb 6, 2009)

Well it is almost impossible to help you when you didn't provide any logs.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 6, 2009)

I started to build new system..... seams like best of my configs so far.
I did many new things again 
but this time i make backup after every major step (rebuild from sources, config base system, install X)


P.S. point of this thread wasn't to get help, but rather to share my experience


----------



## lyuts (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a problem with OOo installation because of cppunit. The reason is that you probably have cppunit installed. (At least i had it installed.) I deinstalled it and let OOo install the cppunit that is shipped with it. =)


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm, interesting.... i will keep that i mind.
in about 1-2 hours i will start ooo3 installation


----------

